# The "Ultimate" Gamer Quiz



## Bokracroc (Jan 7, 2007)

86%

I got PSX based questions wrong.

Edit: Stupid fancy java-thingy. Here's a direct link without the fancy button:
http://www.bitpit.be/


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 8, 2007)

...context? link?

Give us somethin' to work with, here


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool!

...if I knew what it was.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah...huh?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 8, 2007)

That's the last time I use a fancy-arse affiliate button thingy. Here's a direct link:
http://www.bitpit.be/


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 8, 2007)

82%. The PC screenshots tripped me up...and I clicked the wrong panel for Mario's brother.


----------



## Visimar (Jan 8, 2007)

86%. Some of the questions with correct answers were about games I never heard of...I got lucky on some of those.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 8, 2007)

94%

Didn't know the Dune II one and I chose the wrong C&C game for the screen shot.  Accidentally clicked Megaman instead of Bomberman too.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 8, 2007)

95%. Pretty easy but they trick you into getting click-happy with a run of easy questions.


----------



## Stillman (Jan 8, 2007)

I am all that is gamer, apparently.  Did guess on a few, but with 1/3 chances that's nothing impressive.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 8, 2007)

100% They almost stumped me on the Steel Batallion one...but I remembered at the last second before I clicked Mech Warrior XD


----------



## Stillman (Jan 8, 2007)

I wasn't sure on that one either, and almost clicked MS Flight Sim.  _Almost_.


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 8, 2007)

I got 68%
Guess i'm juat a regular ole gamer


----------



## Kiniel (Jan 8, 2007)

74%

...

I'm... so ashamed of myself...

I was very unlucky with the guessing ones...


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2007)

78% and I have never played half the stuff mentioned


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 9, 2007)

98%... almost had you there Stillman.

But what's with the high scores? It's like 3rd place 999, 2nd 21457 and 1st 875476576


----------



## Dragma (Jan 9, 2007)

86%

Good to know I still know my stuff.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 9, 2007)

... 100% here, but I really don't think I actually deserve that score, for there were about four or five that I had to guess on.  >_>;;


----------



## Frost Wolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Only 74%. Should have done better, but I didn't read all the awnsers befor picking on a few. Oh well.


----------



## Magica (Jan 9, 2007)

Got a 70%.  Didn't know all the FPS's. :/


----------



## DavidN (Jan 9, 2007)

The FPSes tripped me up as well - I was fine at recognizing the characters from the older games, but all the modern FPS screenshots tend to blur into one after a while.


----------



## Charha (Jan 9, 2007)

86%... Meh. I was convinced that I could do better. Oh well.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a 96%. However, in all honesty, I had to guess on WoW question and something else computer related.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Hehe, 94%, niceness. :3


----------



## OtakuMan (Feb 15, 2007)

Not bad, but I can think of trickier questions.  I scored 90% the first time through, and an easy 100% the second.

50 questions is good, but it's too short.

So...  TIME EXTENDED!!!

Section 1: The name game!

1)  Trevor Belmont of Castlevania 3: Dracula's Curse was named something else.  What was it?

2)  Which two robot masters from the original Mega Man games appeared in two CONSECUTIVE games as full blown bosses complete with levels to go with them?

3)  What are the names of Player 1 and Player 2 in the original Contra?  (Only need first names)

4)  I'm the little Lego-looking guy that's always working for Tron Bonne.  What am I called?

5)  My real name is Gouki, and I'm a real bad ass powerhouse of a guy.  But they decided to change my name when I came to America to... WHAT?!

6)  What is the name of the giant robot that Goemon pilots in his games (starting with Ganbare Goemon 2 for the SNES)

7)  In the game Snatcher, the main character has a little robot helper whose name comes from something very familiar (as well as his design).  What is the little bot's name?

8)  I'm the guy who worked as a security guard in Black Mesa before the whole alien incident happened.  Gordom Freeman usually gives me a hand with getting out of a few jams.  Who am I?

9)  Zebes is the infamous planet that Samus Aran constantly returns to when battling the sinister alien life form "Mother Brain", but in her second adventure, Samus had to go to a different planet to exterminate the Metroids.  What was that planet called?

10)  It's-a ME!  MARIO!  How are you?!  Before I got my official name, I had a nickname which was used back when I made my debut appearance on Donkey Kong in 1981.  What was I originally called?  Mama-Mia!  If you get all 10 of these right, I'll have to tip my bright red cap to you!

~Otaku-Man


----------



## Option7 (Feb 15, 2007)

78%... Seems about right...

I can't believe it actually had Guybrush Threepwood in it! That game fucking pwned, but no-one seems to have heard of it!


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 15, 2007)

100% I got lucky on some of the questions, but most of them I know from surfing almost all day long on video game sites and having some of the games that they had questions to.


----------



## Drekena (Feb 25, 2007)

I got 62%. It said "I guess you are a gamer" Hehe, most of those games I haven't played, so I was suprised.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, I really am a video game nerd.  I got 100% on there.  I guess that should be expected since I also used to own my own video game store.  The only one that caught me a little off guard was the one where they said you can pee on someones face.  My first instinct was Southpark, but when I looked, the answer was not there.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 26, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> 78%... Seems about right...
> 
> I can't believe it actually had Guybrush Threepwood in it! That game fucking pwned, but no-one seems to have heard of it!



I knew of that game because I watched a special on G4 Tech TV and they talked about it, I think the game was Monkey Island.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 26, 2007)

i got me a 76% on that thing but there were a few questions i knew the answer to but just slipped my mind atm. oh well if i retake it i might get an 80 or something but i don't really care as it was just for kicks anyway. oh and my little brother alex actually had that steel battalion controller when that game came out, it totally sucked.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 26, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i got me a 76% on that thing but there were a few questions i knew the answer to but just slipped my mind atm. oh well if i retake it i might get an 80 or something but i don't really care as it was just for kicks anyway. oh and my little brother alex actually had that steel battalion controller when that game came out, it totally sucked.



It only sucked if you did not hit the "eject" button quickly enough and you had the game almost completed.  Spoken from experience.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 26, 2007)

no it sucked cuz if you walked into a tree or bush that barely came up to your ankle you would come to a complete stop as if you had hit an invisible wall. which is retarded. (spoken from experience also)


----------



## LeonSarambi (Feb 26, 2007)

88% n00bs!! 
XD


----------



## DavidN (Feb 26, 2007)

Scary to think that Monkey Island's gone from one of the greatest games ever to something that not many people have heard of... this is all making me feel very, very old.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 26, 2007)

I really miss that game. I leant the first 2 to a friend, then he moved away and I never saw them again


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 26, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> no it sucked cuz if you walked into a tree or bush that barely came up to your ankle you would come to a complete stop as if you had hit an invisible wall. which is retarded. (spoken from experience also)



Oh yeah, I forgot about that part.  Trees actually slowed you down a bit.


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 26, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Scary to think that Monkey Island's gone from one of the greatest games ever to something that not many people have heard of... this is all making me feel very, very old.



I used to hang out on a MUCK that had a lot of characters from or based on Monkey Island in it.

I got annoyed very very quickly.  heh.


----------



## Ylm (Feb 26, 2007)

I got 92 %


----------



## kitsubaka (Mar 6, 2007)

94% I didn't know a few of the first person shooter screenshots.


----------



## Yatenstar (Mar 7, 2007)

60 %  ^_^ Not bad considering I only really play Nintendo systems (and the occasional Sony or PC)...


----------



## Sylvine (Mar 7, 2007)

64%. 

I'm disappointed, though. It shouldn't be THAT high.=) 

~Sylv


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 19, 2007)

80%. I can live with that.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Apr 6, 2007)

I got 98% only because i didnÂ´t look properly at the picture it was yuri not kane


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Apr 12, 2007)

60% for me. I'm a loser xD then again, I mostly only play RPGs, so I guess that's not bad *shrugs*


----------

